# Different Place of Birth: town name in Birth Crt and District name in Passport



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

hello friends,

Please assist me in following matter. 

*Background*:
I was born in a small town "*s_town*". It was part of a district "*a_district*".

*Query*:
My birth certificate was, obviously, issued from "s_town". However, on my Passport my place of birth is mentioned "a_district" instead of "s_town".

while filling 189 application, I followed my Passport details and entered "a_district" as my place of birth. *Now I am apprehensive that CO might object why place of birth is different in 189 application form and in Birth certificate.*

Please suggest what to do in this case. CO has not been assigned yet.

Thank you.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

any help please !!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello,
I have simliar situation as the place of birth on Birth Cert is A-city while B-city are showed on my passport. they are toally different city. 

I am also dont know how to handle it, but how about to have a new Birth cert issued as list the same place as your passport?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> I have simliar situation as the place of birth on Birth Cert is A-city while B-city are showed on my passport. they are toally different city.
> 
> I am also dont know how to handle it, but how about to have a new Birth cert issued as list the same place as your passport?


I can't because birth certificate correctly shows my my place of birth. On the other hand passport is also 'technically' correct as it shows the name of District (which contains my birth town and a few other towns)

District Definition:
Districts are local administrative units. They comprise villages, towns and cities.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> I can't because birth certificate correctly shows my my place of birth. On the other hand passport is also 'technically' correct as it shows the name of District (which contains my birth town and a few other towns)
> 
> District Definition:
> Districts are local administrative units. They comprise villages, towns and cities.


So you are lucky, i think you could give one additonal explain paper which tell clearly the 'belong to relationship'..Or any other legal document as could make as proof materials.


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> 
> Please assist me in following matter.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Could you please let know how this was sorted? I am in the same situation now and not sure how to progress.


----------



## VivekMishra (Jul 12, 2017)

dhivyasuresh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please let know how this was sorted? I am in the same situation now and not sure how to progress.



Hi, Could you tell me if you faced any issue with respect to birthplace? In my case the birthplace is different.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

As per some old threads and one of my known, applicant get away by sharing 10th Mark sheet when asked for birth certificate by CO. 

In one of the case, dependent (minor) was also not having birth certificate and parents simply gave SD (notary attested) stating birth date and place.

Regards,


----------



## VivekMishra (Jul 12, 2017)

sandy08 said:


> As per some old threads and one of my known, applicant get away by sharing 10th Mark sheet when asked for birth certificate by CO.
> 
> In one of the case, dependent (minor) was also not having birth certificate and parents simply gave SD (notary attested) stating birth date and place.
> 
> Regards,


Because of my stupidity I uploaded my birth certificate and passport. Would I be rejected visa because of false information? Do I reissue my passport and fill 1023 form.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

VivekMishra said:


> Because of my stupidity I uploaded my birth certificate and passport. Would I be rejected visa because of false information? Do I reissue my passport and fill 1023 form.


I am not sure, but heard that there is column against every upload where you can give explanation about the document. If it is so, you can simply give justification.

I do not think it is matter of worry. If they suspect anything, CO can always ask for justification or additional document.

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VivekMishra said:


> Because of my stupidity I uploaded my birth certificate and passport. Would I be rejected visa because of false information? Do I reissue my passport and fill 1023 form.


Before rejecting any application, they will give you an opportunity to be heard by way of NJL

You have not done such a fraud that cannot be rectified or condoned

Relax and wait for CO contact or grant
Try to rectify the error by getting either one changed to match the other

Cheers


----------



## pbp2018 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Birth Certificate Discrepancy*



dhivyasuresh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please let know how this was sorted? I am in the same situation now and not sure how to progress.


Hi, I know this is a pretty old post. But I came across your question as I am in the same situation now (BC shows village name in Tamil Nadu and passport shows nearby city name). Please can you advise how you sorted this? Thanks!


----------

